# دورة موتورولا_سويندن_لكل مهندسي الاتصالات(optimization+BSS+Drivetester)



## echomoon (5 يناير 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء اليوم جبتلكم دورة مو تبيعيه خاصه بشبكات ال GSMوهاي الدورة اخذوها جماعتي بسويندن بمركز موتورولا للتدريب وهيه كووووولش غالية وبيها معلومات هائله عن BSSsوسوالف DRIومكونات البي تي اس وهواي شغلات ارجوا ان تستفادون منها ولا تنسونه من صالح الدعاء
*الدورة عباره عن ملفات باور بوينت*
*ومحتويات الدورة:*
The course *******:
1-Chapter_1 BSS-Overview
2-Chapter_2 BSSC2 Op-Theory
3-Chapter_3 BSSC3 Op-Theory
4-Chapter_4 Horizonmacro Op-Theory
5-Chapter_5 HM O-D 6
6-Chapter_6 HM O-D 12
7-Chapter_7 HM Digital and RF Modules
8-Chapter_8 HM RF Configuration
9-Chapter_9 Horizon II Macro
10-Chapter_10 HII Outdoor
11-Chapter_11 HII Mini
12-Chapter_12 Horizonmicro2
13-Chapter_13 Equipment Appreciation
14-Chapter_14 BSS Software
15-Chapter_15 Customer MMI overview
16-Preface


*والملفات محمية بكلمة السر:rootlinux*


*الروابط:*

http://rapidshare.com/files/440890985/Startup.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/440890953/Preface.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44083444...S-Overview.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088488...eory.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088529...eory.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088574..._Op-Theory.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088620..._Op-Theory.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088650...5_HM_O-D_6.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088675..._HM_O-D_12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088715...RF_Modules.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088725...figuration.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088870...acro.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088886...acro.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088896...II_Outdoor.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088906...1_HII_Mini.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44088932...izonmicro2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44089049...preciation.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44089088...S_Software.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/44089092...I_overview.rar


واي استفسار انه حاضر


----------



## khaldun904 (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك يا اخ echomoon
ولكن هل تستطيع ان ترفع الملفات على موقع اخر لان هذا الموقع بعل القلب بالانتظار مثل
http://ifile.it/ او
http://hotfile.com/ او
http://www.zshare.net/


----------



## echomoon (5 يناير 2011)

بودي اخويه العزيز لكن للاسف الخط تعبان يمي ممكن ارفعها لكن اتاخر حاول تنزل الملفات بفترات متباعده وتره الدوره حيل مفيده طبعا احاجيك اني مشتغل بمجال الgsmواعرف الشغلات المهمه بيه وبلتوفيق ان شالله


----------



## امير المحبة (6 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم
عملت على محطات موتورلا لمدة 3 سنوات والان أعمل على محطات هواوي.
أتمنى أن يتم رفع الملفات على موقع أخر لان الرببدتشير عملية التحميل منه مستحيلة إلا لمن يملك حسابة فية.


----------



## khaldun904 (6 يناير 2011)

لوسمحت حاول انك ترفعه على موقع اخر لانه مش قابل يحمل..؟؟!!!...مش عارف شو قصته ما قدرت احمل ولا ملف
ولك جزيل الشكر والله يوفقك


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المجهود 
بس ياريت لو تحاول تنزله في موقع تحميل اخر زي 4shared


----------



## echomoon (7 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء الملفات كنت رفعتها من قبل ان اشارك بها ف المنتدى ......وتحميل الملفات يضيف ترافك لحسابي!لذا اعتقد ان لا ضير في ان تستفاد وبنفس الوقت تستفيد....والخيار يعود للك شكرا


----------



## سامى على لطفى (15 يناير 2011)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------

